# Off To Scotland - Recommendations Please......



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

We are off on a trip up the east coast of Scotland (going round anticlockwise) and would appreciate any recommendations for small, quiet and scenic campsites/CLs etc please?


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

If you come up through Fife go to The Clink CL (its in the database here and you don't need to be a member of any club to use it) just spent another weekend there and it is wonderful. Beautiful setting, lots of walks in adjacent forest and very friendly owners.

Chris


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Spain.

Greenie

Ps we love Scotland really!


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*High*

You cannot got no further North than this :Durness

We wild camped just East of the village with a lovely view from the van , see picture.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Try Edzell, a great site with lovely walks, beautiful castle gardens and a nice part of the country. But Durness, if you want to go that far is something else. The campsite there is great.

Dave


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

dovtrams said:


> Try Edzell, a great site with lovely walks, beautiful castle gardens and a nice part of the country. But Durness, if you want to go that far is something else. The campsite there is great.
> 
> Dave


What's the road like to Durness from Thurso these days?


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> dovtrams said:
> 
> 
> > Try Edzell, a great site with lovely walks, beautiful castle gardens and a nice part of the country. But Durness, if you want to go that far is something else. The campsite there is great.
> ...


A lot better than it used to be. Proper tarmac.


----------



## Dunworkin (Dec 3, 2007)

We went anti clockwise in 2009.

Our blog is HERE

Have a great time.

Dunworkin


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

dovtrams said:


> Try Edzell, a great site with lovely walks, beautiful castle gardens and a nice part of the country. But Durness, if you want to go that far is something else. The campsite there is great.
> 
> Dave


Dave have you got a link for Edzell? Have tried googling but can only find the village.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I wonder if he means Glenesk site - it is the only one I know of with an Edzell address but there are a few others around the area.
Another really nice one is East Bowstrips at St Cyrus. It is small privately owned with huge pitches, 10 minutes walk down a lane to the village for pub, shop and nice coffee shops and walking distance of the glorious beach and nature reserve. The owners are really nice but the husband had health problems last year so they were closed to tourers but they hoped to be open as usual this year. Worth checking them out

Chris


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes the site in called Glenesk, but try telling that to someone who doesn't know the area. Just put camping at Edzell in google and it is the first site that comes up. The road along the top of Scotland to Durness is fine.

Dave


----------



## mikkidee (Jun 19, 2009)

Bunree campsite, on the west coast right on the waters edge very peaceful. Very helpful wardens.
Mike


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Could come to see us IV2 6XD near Inverness - Free overnight stopovers or new CS just approved if you want to stay more than one night.
We are close (10 miles) to Loch Ness, an on the quiet side of the Loch, and 12 miles from Inverness and 35 miles from Aviemore.
Apologies if this message is removed as this could be constued as advetising - but I'm only trying to help. ardgour will vouch for us - she's coming again for the "gathering" this weekend


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Applecross and Isle of Skye for us

The view from the pub garden...










and anolther couple

















The view from the crofters cottage









Pint of prawns from the pub 








Thats 'lunch' - I had the Chish and Fips 













































Last two pix are Isle of Skye


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

1302 said:


> Applecross and Isle of Skye for us
> 
> The view from the pub garden...
> 
> ...


That's lovely - some nice pictures. Went there back in the late 80s in my car. I wouldn't fancy it too much in my van though unfortunately....


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We have done the coast clockwise in 2009 and blogged it

Part C Durness to Latheronwheel may be of most interest

other parts are A Glasgow to Skye B Skye to Cape Wrath and D Latheronwheel to Forth road bridge

Part C

Part A

Part B

Part D

They are all linked though.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Gazzer

Just got back from a very wet and windy Mull - brilliant despite the rain!

This link wil ltake you to a big thread within which there are several other good links:

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-98682-days0-orderask-0.html

East coast trip should include a stop at dolphin-watch Chanonry Point by Rosemarkie east of Inverness - just go north on the A9 over the 'big bridge' and turn right! Two sites, CCC on north side of peninsula and privately run Fortrose site on south side - IV10 8TJ for satnav purposes - phone 01381621927. I prefer Fortrose and if you get there early you can bag a pitch right on the edge of the beach with great sunset views otherwise its pot luck with pitches across a narrow road. Worth a stop for a nice easy walk to the point to see the dolphins - site owners will tell you best time to go which depends upon tides. Shops and eateries within easy walking distance the other way.

Have a great trip!


----------

